
Show HN: I built a platform to allow devs to make things without raising finance - MikeDaniel
https://crowdsourcer.io/lp/revolution-for-startups/view
======
MikeDaniel
Hey guys. I've been working on this on and off for a few years with a couple
of others. It's essentially a model that merges Crowdfunding and Open Source
in that it allows people to invest their time & expertise (rather than money)
into projects that interest them and collaborate with others on those projects
and share the profits between themselves.

It's quite cool because it's not really been done before. So as the value of
users' contribution grows, tracked by points like sprint/story points and
whatnot the proportion of the share of the profits you get increases. We
provide all the tools to distribute the money to everyone in a project +
project management tools, a peer review system etc. etc.

The aim is to enable developers, programmers and engineers (etc.) to create
equitable and autonomous projects, keeping money, investors and banks out of
your projects so you can focus on collaborating and building without having to
quit your job, hire a team, compromise on ambition, deal with
investors/investment nor piss around with payment processing and regulations.

------
breck
I'm trying to give it a go. Note: the "upload media" step is really annoying.

The error message I'm getting is "1_QnlzdbGUlNNNlDRWAwnlsQ.png: Something went
wrong with the file upload operation. Please try again later!"

In general I would definitely not make having media a requirement, since there
are lots of requirements you have listed and so a lot could go wrong here,
preventing people from using the site. Let them add it later. I'm gonna keep
trying things, but wanted to mention this in case I give up.

Edit: okay, I was able to get past that via uploading some stock image of a
beach. Besides that, seems like an interesting idea and the site was well
written and designed. I'll see what happens with my post. Having a "Project
Manager" or other type of leadership position might be helpful too. Cool
stuff.

------
codingdave
You keep posting this. The post from a couple months back got some positive
feedback. Rather than copy/pasting the same intro comment, which makes this
look spammy, why not update HN on what is different from the last time it was
discussed?

------
phissk
This already exists, it's called a computer.

